# Need help to protect myself from going POSTAL!



## Jander76 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I try to be self efficient but I need help. I have an older laptop, an MSI MS-6387D. The fan inside the case attached to my heatsink made some exciting noises, smoked for a second..then died. So I have removed the fan which shows its an LG Innotek c535c model..which I can order a used one from UK..but looking for another option. What fan can I use to replace this? or what do I need to know to find which fan I can replace with that I can buy here in the US? I have been trying for over a week now and feeling like I used to back when I played counterstrike.. I just want to throw IT! if I can get some help I would really appreciate it!ray:


----------



## Jander76 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh and I will add, the laptop still turns on and everything works fine.. just cant do anything (will overheat and blow up KA BOOOM!)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Jander 76 and welcome to TSF. 

Did you try contacting MSI?

I did a quick google search and this is all I came up with.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MSI-L730-Cooling-fan-Heatsink-LG-Innotek-MFNC-C535C-/270551953500?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopAccess_RL&hash=item3efe27305c


----------

